# Magnetic Pistons?



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

So what's the deal with magnetic pistons in some commercial air cylinders?

Anybody familiar with what their function or use is?

What little I've been able to find hints that they might be used for either detecting the piston's position, or possibly for acting some type of solenoid. I'm guessing that the solenoid might be an external add-on?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

At work, they are used to trip reed switches for position.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

You are correct. Pneumatic cylinders with magnets on the actual piston are designed to trip a reed switch, letting a controller know they have reached the end of stroke in or out, and thus allowing the program to continue it's function. These are use a lot in packaging equipment. I use them when I want to continuously cycle a cylinder full stoke back and forth. 

*turn solenoid on
*see switch is activated at full extension
*turn solenoid off
*see switch is activated at full retraction
*repeat


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks to both of you guys. 

That's pretty useful knowledge, worth squirreling away for use on some future projects.


----------

